# Any idea if there's any false albacore (or reds) along the beach?



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Our son-in-law's in town for Christmas and I was thinking about taking him along the beach to see if we could find some false albacore for him to cast to.

He's not a flyfisherman but I know he'd enjoy it.

TIA.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Plenty of bonito and reds just offshore from Ft Morgan to Panama City. The bonito are pretty reliable but the reds are hit and miss on the surface.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

*Thanks Chris V...*

Obviously I'd rather find the reds but I'm sure our son-in-law would have a blast with the bonito on a spinning rod (and likewise for me on a 9 wt).

Any thoughts on tides? I'm guess outgoing to flush bait out of the pass?


----------

